
Getting started building desktop apps with HTML5, CSS and JS - sf_tony
http://media.bemyapp.com/getting-started-building-desktop-apps-html5-css-js/?utm_source=bma&utm_medium=ycombin&utm_content=&utm_campaign=media
======
zichy
Yeah, don't do it.

------
ezekg
And when you're finished and ready to ship (and maybe even sell!) your app, I
built [https://keygen.sh](https://keygen.sh) to make licensing your app
easier. It's currently in closed beta, but I'm always down to get some
additional beta users. Will be coming out with a few nifty tools soon to help
with distribution and licensed auto-updates for Electron apps, as well as a
Node client library _really soon_. :)

~~~
ezekg
Hey everyone, sorry if this seems a little sales-ey – wasn't intending it to
be. I built a product that helps with the pain points I mentioned above, so
just trying to spread the word and maybe get a few more beta users. Wasn't
trying to detract from the article or anything like that. Again, sorry if it
was a bit too much – I would remove it if I could.

